# Slotted Brakes for 1.6L



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I read a lot of threads andall suggestedslotted rotors. Powerslot brand because they o not rust. But I have the 95 sentra XE with the 1.6 andall the rotors are for models with 2.0L does this mean i have to go to the AD22Vf before i can purchase slotted rotors. cause i cant find that upgrade for cheap anywhere.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I've seen slotted rotors for the 1.6 they do exist, but for a performance upgrade they are not worth it. You better off saving up for the AD22VF's or Fastbrakes kit.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Yea, iv'e inquired about this as well....even thought about using the se-r brakes... and I've done a ton of research....your better off getting the AD22VF brake upgrade.....

You can get the calipers & TQ members ( lol ) for around 60 bucks each at Kragens ( best place to get rebuilt calipers ). You can even get them pre-loaded with the brake pads, which they only use reybestos. Or you can use whatever you want if you prefer a different pad.

Also, you can get, if you still want slotted and/or drilled rotors, from powerslot rotors....and for the drilled, they quoted me 80 per rotor either drilled or slotted.

So 160 for two(2) rotors, 120ish for both calipers w/out pads, looking right at around $280ish then pads, brake fluid....and thats it.

As a side note...powerslot rotors (www.powerslot.com) will do driller OR slotted rotors for the 1.6L , i asked them, and they replied directly saying yes....itll be 80 per rotor....so about 160 ish + tax + S&H .

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the rotors wont really increase stopping. they are designed to disapate heat faster, you are better off with very good brake pads and ss lines.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> the rotors wont really increase stopping. they are designed to disapate heat faster, you are better off with very good brake pads and ss lines.


Very true, I've heard that SS lines will make a pretty noticable difference in breaking especially for consistancy....this is why im getting some soon, hopefully.

And good pads......quality is always good..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

in all reality, the calipers are the most important components. they are the item that stops you. Six piston calipers will stop you better than 4 piston and 2 piston. Also having thicker brakes will increase braking. its really not worth upgrading to the ser brakes, but ad22vf brakes have been proven to stop better than stock, but not as nicely as the fast brakes. So it really depends what you want out of it. But for easy stuff, listen to my early post.


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

So basically for the daily driver upgrading the lines and getting good pads on the stock cailpers and rotors are pretty much sufficient. but if i wanted to upgrade to the ad22vf where is the best place to make that purchase.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I can't remember who posted it, but over on SR20forums a couple months back they brought up a discussion about the AD22vf brakes. It stated that due to weight and such it creates brake bias and can also potentially slightly lengthen your braking distance. However you won't experience brake fade.

Personally, I upgraded my SE-R to slotted rotors. I don't experience brake fade anymore and they're consistant. I haven't even upgraded to a better pad yet, I have some autozone $20 semi-metallics. So I know the car can do even better once I upgrade. I also didn't add any weight, I actually believe they might possibly be lighter then stock.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I never said to actually 'upgrade' to the se-r brakes.....I looked into it as an alternative....

And I already mentioned the best place to get the AD22VF calipers...which is at autozone, unless you can find some in good condition at a junkyard to pull or off any of the forums. For the rotors....if your set on slotted or drilled powerslot would be the place to go....if you want regular blanks....I think they sell them also, or again, junkyard or possibly even kragens, not sure.

Pads...anywhere you want that sells them.....and same for brake fluid....

P.S. if you do buy from kragens....make sure its of the NX2000, cause when i went to get mine, they almost sold me the NX1600......but when you pick them up to make sure, AD22VF will be stamped right on there.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> I can't remember who posted it, but over on SR20forums a couple months back they brought up a discussion about the AD22vf brakes. It stated that due to weight and such it creates brake bias and can also potentially slightly lengthen your braking distance. However you won't experience brake fade.


If you have time would you be able to get that link. Cuz all the statistical data that Mike young and others have posted all show that the ad22vf brakes will stop you 20 feet shorter than the se-r brakes.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> If you have time would you be able to get that link. Cuz all the statistical data that Mike young and others have posted all show that the ad22vf brakes will stop you 20 feet shorter than the se-r brakes.


Yeah, if I find it I'll be sure to post it up for you guys. Its pretty long and rather complex and has quite a bit of information in it. Might take me a while to find it.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> Yeah, if I find it I'll be sure to post it up for you guys. Its pretty long and rather complex and has quite a bit of information in it. Might take me a while to find it.


Would it be this thread?


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> Would it be this thread?


Good job, good job. That's it. :thumbup:


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

does $525 sounds like too much for the AD22VF upgrade. this includes pads, hardware kit, calipers and rotors


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

curtisj85 said:


> does $525 sounds like too much for the AD22VF upgrade. this includes pads, hardware kit, calipers and rotors


thats pretty expensive, unless its new stuff. Alot of people get the sets for like 200..


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

They're a pretty good price, considering all of the OEM parts.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

curtisj85 said:


> does $525 sounds like too much for the AD22VF upgrade. this includes pads, hardware kit, calipers and rotors


If you price out the parts from somewhere like RockAuto.com, you can get a set of loaded calipers with pads and rotors for about $200. Rip out those pads, get a set of Axxis Ultimates (~$80 for the front) and a set of Goodridge brake lines for the front and rear (~$120), and you're up to $400. If you add shipping to that, you're looking at about $450 max.

So yeah, unless someone's doing the installation for you, $525 is quite a bit for just a set of loaded calipers, pads, and rotors.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> So yeah, unless someone's doing the installation for you, $525 is quite a bit for just a set of loaded calipers, pads, and rotors.


But like everyone says....you never want to skimp out on safety....so its well worth it. Just over 500 for a whole new front brake set up for the most part.....OR possibly go cheap and there goes the whole car.....of course, you should never be puting yourself in that situation....but I live in CA....and atleast every 5 minutes; someone is cutting me off when they damn well know there isnt enough space...and raining outside....

And I priced
$60 per rebuilt caliper at kragens ( not loaded ) total is 120
$80 for the front set of Axxis Ultimates ( if you must )
$80 per slotted and/or drilled rotor from PowerSlot $160 total
$120 for the SS lines ( again, if you must )

Grand total before tax and S&H ... is around $480 .....which isnt all that bad atleast I dont think so for brand new rotors that are slotted and/or drilled...SS lines which isnt all that necessary and something you could do further down the road.......

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thestunts200sx said:


> But like everyone says....you never want to skimp out on safety....so its well worth it. Just over 500 for a whole new front brake set up for the most part.....OR possibly go cheap and there goes the whole car.....of course, you should never be puting yourself in that situation....but I live in CA....and atleast every 5 minutes; someone is cutting me off when they damn well know there isnt enough space...and raining outside....
> 
> And I priced
> $60 per rebuilt caliper at kragens ( not loaded ) total is 120
> ...


I think you are better off gettin SS pads then getting fancy rotors unless you want the look. Get stock rotors and spend the extra doe on ss lines. The lines will improve stopping and peddle feel.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

thestunts200sx said:


> But like everyone says....you never want to skimp out on safety....so its well worth it.


Er... How is buying OE replacement parts from brand names like Beck Arnley and AC Delco skimping on safety?


----------



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Are there any mods needed to put on the AD22VF set up or is it bolt on


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It's pretty much bolt on, you will need to remove the dust shield, but besides that, it's all bolt on.


Here's a link to NPM's Project 1.6 Turbo, and what Mike Young did for the AD22VF's

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

As some of you know, I'm in the PVD coating business, and basically I want to use my car as a guinea pig for ALL possible automotive applications of our patented coatings. Some of the parts will be purely decorative, like the alluminum valve cover I'm going to coat, and some will be purely performace based, like the header, and still others will have both decorative and performance applications like the CAI. After I get my extensive tune-up done, hopefully next week, I'm going to start saving for an NX2K upgrade with SS lines. 

I have two questions;
first question;
Are the caliper pistons(ad22vf) plastic or aluminum?

if they are alluminum, would having a lower coefficient of drag(i.e. ceramic coating) improve feedback and responsiveness of the pedal ? I know that it will reduce the probablilty of corrosion and seizing, but I'm wondering if coating the bore and piston will provide any performance increase. 

second question;
are axxis pads or EBC greenstuff better for out application ?
Thanks


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It'd probably help with the clamping motion, probably make it smoother, and like you said, less chance of seizing. Will it make you stop faster? No. But it'd be worth a try for adding durability/reliability to the pistons..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NismoGa16 said:


> I have two questions;
> first question;
> Are the caliper pistons(ad22vf) plastic or aluminum?
> 
> ...


I can't remember exactly, but for some odd reason cast iron rings a bell for the material of the caliper pistons.

Are you autocrossing/doing track days on these brake pads? If so, neither Axxis nor EBC currently make a usable semi-track pad (the Ultimates/ult are too soft now and the EBC Yellow stuff is terrible). 

In terms of street-only pads, I'm much more inclined to get an Axxis pad over anything from EBC, mostly due to the experiences I've had with EBC Green Stuff/Red Stuff pads.


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks. I've never heard an actual testimonial from somebody who's owned EBC pads, just what I read in the ads. I'm just looking for a good street pad, I won't be on the track much if at all


----------

